# She Shed Work



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

In Estrogen Land (also knows as Barb's She Shed) I finally got a couple things done. Haven't been out there much, although I should be. My grandson came out last weekend (Mothers' Day) to spend the week, and it's been a week of Homework and Lectures on his responsibilities instead of the wood project he wanted to do. (We finally got to start it last night - hopefully, I can post a couple pictures on this thread tonight on how far we've gotten.)

The pictures:

FINALLY the lumber rack is to my satisfaction. We started working on it the same day we did Ken's cordless tool rack, but as time would have it... we got most of it done in the first day, but kept getting pulled by other commitments and projects.

The owl "basket" is the "Easter Basket" I made for our daughter. I didn't tell her the basket was for her, and when we were talking, (right before Easter, when I had all the pieces cut) I asked her to help me figure out what to paint on the sides. She went "Googling" and found the owls on eggs, and of course, chose it. That was a job I procrastinated on the longest; I wasn't looking forward to trying to mimic the owl she found. This was the best I could do. The owl face is on both sides. She said she likes it because she can leave it out all the time, and she plans on using it to hold remote controls. 

The final picture is our grandson, learning the band saw with some scrap wood. He wanted to help cut the pieces for his truck we're making, but in order to do that, we had to learn the safety, and use of the tools we'll be using (of course). He knows the sander, having taken numerous scraps and sanded to what might be considered "interesting" shapes, but I made it a point to explain to him about the metal roller on my Ryobi belt/disc sander, especially after the photos/story on here about another members grandson finding the guillotine abilities of it. When it came time to cut the fender, he was okay with the trimming of the piece, but wanted me to do the finishing cuts, because (thankfully) in his words "that's a little too close for my liking." I was good with that. I also taught him how to read a ruler, and made him do the measuring for a couple of the cuts; you wanna make stuff, ya gotta know how to use the tools to make them. 

Got a couple small wall cabinets from our daughter when we went out there last weekend; (she's doing a complete remodel of her kitchen). Ken got one of them put up on the wall last night, having to move the just-hung small part containers, making more holes in the newly placed walls that he said he didn't want to put a lot of holes into. :lol: 

So that's the She Shed Work for now... I'll try and post on this thread the pictures of his truck bank tonight. It's an old plan and at least one of the parts for it aren't available at Rockler any more; (or anywhere, for that matter, that I could find). That sucked but hopefully I can manufacture something.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Lower the guard on that bandsaw. It should be just above the wood, so there's no chance of an accident.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

ger21 said:


> Lower the guard on that bandsaw.


Too bad about how low it "should" be. He couldn't see what he was doing. Don't worry, I did lower it, (slowly) so he could get used to it. I'm the same way. I won't lower it like they say, because I can't see.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Too bad about how low it "should" be. He couldn't see what he was doing. Don't worry, I did lower it, (slowly) so he could get used to it. I'm the same way. I won't lower it like they say, because I can't see.


I think you have a budding woodworker there, good for you.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Cool. The lumber rack looks pretty good, and I love seeing the band saw at work. I raised mine up much higher so I could see better with the guard down low. Better support for the blade too. I dismounted it from the stand and put a tall, narrow cabinet under it so I have storage and a smaller foodprint.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Not sure why you procrastinated on the owl..... It looks really neat.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

I can't see the fasteners on the lumber rack brackets, and it might be Overkill, but sometimes things like that become so handy you might eventually overload it. I was thinking maybe add a 3/8 bolt with washers on the top part of each bracket, or at least a couple more screws.... deck screws not drywall screws.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@ranman they aren't drywall screws in there; Ken used exterior, and used extra; I didn't design the rack, we just followed the plans. Ken actually had his full weight on one of the brackets. Didn't plan on it; just happened. The vertical posts are put on the wall with bolts and washers. Lane Bros WoodShop: Lumber Rack 

As for the owl, I didn't relish having to try and freehand draw the owl on there. It was something I dreaded :lol: I'm no artist; I was hoping for something simple. But then again, we're talking about *my* daughter here. She's as bad as her mom.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

*What We Got Done So Far*

Was hoping to get further on the truck today; but there appears to be a typo in the plan, so it took me longer; not to mention, this type of plan is new to me. After cutting two sets of fenders, I'm lookin at this thing goin "this can't be right" (talking about the fenders.) The pattern calls for 1/4" thick wood but I'm looking at the completed project, and it wasn't adding up. So like I said: two cuts later, I decided to try using a 1x, and boh look - it looks more proportionate. I hate typos.... but, hopefully we'll get it done before Shawn goes home. However, there is still the matter of one part (the headlights) that I can't find anywhere, so I may have to make my own, and the back piece is like $60 at Rockler (OUCH)


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That truck is coming out good too. Can't wait to see it when it is done.
Herb


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Too bad about how low it "should" be. He couldn't see what he was doing. Don't worry, I did lower it, (slowly) so he could get used to it. I'm the same way. I won't lower it like they say, because I can't see.


- on my small (10" Craftsman) band saw I had the same issue(s) - lower the guard and the work piece disappears. I 'fixed' mine by raising the whole saw up and using a taller tool stand. I just measured and the table for the band saw is at 48" from the floor. I am 6'4 and its comfortable for me and I can easily see the work piece with the guard in close proximity to the piece. Looks to me like the grandson could comfortably utilize the saw with the saw/table higher up from the floor and gain better vision of the work piece at the same time ? 

- of course, that's just my opinion, YMMV ......... <g> 

- ebill


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

ebill said:


> - on my small (10" Craftsman) band saw I had the same issue(s) - lower the guard and the work piece disappears. I 'fixed' mine by raising the whole saw up and using a taller tool stand. I just measured and the table for the band saw is at 48" from the floor. I am 6'4 and its comfortable for me and I can easily see the work piece with the guard in close proximity to the piece. Looks to me like the grandson could comfortably utilize the saw with the saw/table higher up from the floor and gain better vision of the work piece at the same time ?
> 
> - of course, that's just my opinion, YMMV ......... <g>
> 
> - ebill


Problem is, we tried to raise it. The tool is made for this stand; the way it's made, I can't put it on anything else; it'll fall over. We tried to configure it, but nothin' doin.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> That truck is coming out good too. Can't wait to see it when it is done.
> Herb


Thanks, Herb. New territory I'm in here...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Remove the legs from the top and drill four holes through the base and mount that on a tall wooden box or cabinet. My saw is the same, but I mounted it on a pre-fabbed tall cabinet and attached some slats to the bottom and then added the casters. My table is a little above belly button height, just right for me.

I hadn't noticed the truck before. That is great! Is it rideable? Is your grandson doing most of it? Great learning project. 

I recall one of the first nifty toys I ever made was a toy piano for a production of "You're a Good Man Charlie Brown." A friend was directing it. It had moving keys and what I'd have to call an "infant" grand shape. Didn't play, but the curves were just right and you could stand on it. It was probably the first nice plroject I ever made. Still remember it well. By the way, the friend's name was Melody Ashburn, and thinking back, she looked very much like you, red hair and all. She was a buddy's girl friend, not mine.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have the same bandsaw, Barb, and I got it to cut with narrower blades. The only thing I didn't like about it was the light shines in your eyes when you are cutting. It is on the back of the saw instead of the front like I like.I do like the guard adjustment as a knob that you twist to adjust height. I use 3/8" blades and 1/4" I tried 1/8" but kept braking them. I have mine mounted on a bench along the wall at around 42" hi.
Herb


----------



## ebill (Jan 17, 2009)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Problem is, we tried to raise it. The tool is made for this stand; the way it's made, I can't put it on anything else; it'll fall over. We tried to configure it, but nothin' doin.



- no need to separate the band saw from the tool stand, just raise the whole stand. Mine is on a ply platform with braked casters on each corner. Don't want it movable? .... simply whack together 3 or 4 pc of 2 x 4 <or whatever> an cover with ply to make a 'platform' for the stand in any height you want to achieve. 

- ebill


----------



## .220977 (Aug 15, 2019)

Ooo! How exciting! I've always loved the idea of these. 
Can't wait to see how you're gonna decorate.

Pinterest has loads of ideas. 
https://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=she shed&referrer=sitelinks_searchbox


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I have the same bandsaw, Barb, and I got it to cut with narrower blades. The only thing I didn't like about it was the light shines in your eyes when you are cutting.
> Herb


Okay, so it's not just me. The only time I can really use the light is when I have the overhead shop light off. If the light were a regular light, I think it would work better.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

WoodWorkerNewbie said:


> Ooo! How exciting! I've always loved the idea of these.
> Can't wait to see how you're gonna decorate.
> 
> Pinterest has loads of ideas.
> https://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=she shed&referrer=sitelinks_searchbox


No room for decorating, sorry to say. No girlie decorations. Now the lady behind us has a true "she shed" where she has it all decked out for scrap booking, and other crafts she does. Guess she has it set up where she can sleep out there; a daybed, a/c, etc. She's got curtains on the windows, and cute little porch... she has the grandkids out and they have sleepovers out there.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Okay, so it's not just me. The only time I can really use the light is when I have the overhead shop light off. If the light were a regular light, I think it would work better.


I have been thinking of getting a magnetic based flex light like one of these.

https://www.amazon.com/magnetic-bas...provement/s?k=magnetic+base+light&rh=n:228013

Herb
Or something like this from IKEA.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@DesertRatTom sure, I guess a mouse or hampster could ride the truck... but it's actually supposed to be a bank. However, there's been a couple glitches. Have to make our own back door, and I think I have an idea on making the headlights, since they aren't available anywhere.

Shawn has been helping, he's helped cut a couple pieces, and he's helping with the glue. Teaching him how to use a ruler, and I'm having him do the sanding. 

As for your friend, that's cool, but I don't have red hair (much to the disappointment of Ken, who wishes I did). It's "dishwater blonde" but it's usually referred to as "dirty blonde" which describes me better, anyway :lol:

As for the saw, Ken says it isn't feasible to put it on another table because of how it's made. I don't know, but I know it's like a foot too low for me, which sucks, because I love the saw. We'll figure it out sooner or later. Preferably sooner, than later, but for now, I'll use it however I can.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I have been thinking of getting a magnetic based flex light like one of these.
> 
> Herb


Problem is, it's still l.e.d, Herb. It's not the position of the bulb, but the type. I'd like to change the bulb to a incandescent light. Then it won't bounce off the metal so much, blinding me.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> Problem is, it's still l.e.d, Herb. It's not the position of the bulb, but the type. I'd like to change the bulb to a incandescent light. Then it won't bounce off the metal so much, blinding me.


We must have posted at the same time the ones I posted above from IKEA can use incondesent.
Herb


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> We must have posted at the same time the ones I posted above from IKEA can use incondesent.
> Herb


I think we did, because I didn't see the Ikea lights. Only the link for Amazon. My fault


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

In the FWIW category, I would build a cabinet slightly wider than the current base, add a filler to the top that will match the depth of the overlap that the base has over the current legs and add drawers to the cabinet. One could then bolt the base to the filler. Adding locking casters to the base would help in finalizing the height of the cabinet. 

Not sure that makes sense as described, but if it is of interest I'll try to draw it. 

Otherwise, try raising the entire system as suggested by others.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

With very little work you can mount a small goose neck lamp onto the top of the upper wheel case. An inch wide L bracket with holes drilled for short bolts to attach it to the case. Then get a small gooseneck lamp from Target (the French pronounciation if you please) and remove the base. You'll find a nut and maybe a washer that's about half an inch. On the vertical leg of the bracket, drill a hole for that threaded end. I found the (pix) small LED spotlight that shined a very bright light on the blade area without any heat. No burned fingers. I had to unwire the socket and pass it through the mounting hole, then rewire it, but it might be easier to just buy a little clip on plug instead so you don't have to rewire. 

3 pix. Side view of the light mounted as described, full length showing the cabinet I used, and the little but mighty bright LED bulb. You can see there isn't a lick of difference between the WEN and Rikon.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Barb,

Just make a box (on casters with a brake if you wish) built to your desired height and put the whole saw on it.

If you were serious, I'll give you a couple of those logs.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Tom's cabinet is similar to what I was describing only a tad narrower at the base.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@DesertRatTom I don't want LED on the saw. It glares too much; hurts my eyes. Wonder if they had made the table black, rather than the steel, if it would be good.......? Just my blonde woman brain thinking. I'll eventually come up with something. For now, I'll keep the light off. It's all good.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

@honesttjohn Yes, I was serious. I just don't know how to get the wood to dry without it cracking. Every time I try, it splits :crying:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Paint the ends of the wood before you set it to dry. Or wax to seal the ends. The ends dry faster than the center, and that's what causes the cracking.

Glare: If the light is in front of the saw, the glare is reduced. With LED, you can hot glue a little bit of frosted plastic onto the front to diffuse the light so there's less glare. I had this problem with the LEDs in the church meeting hall, and bought a spray can of frosting. Helped a lot there. The old folks there didn't like the glare either, gets more annoying with cataracts.

Blonde: Melody was a little like you in that she knew here own mind and things pretty much went her way. Ran into her about 10 years ago in an optometrist's office down the hill from here. She was much the same, but wasn't one for living in the past. Sound familiar?


----------

